# merle



## NcredibleBlues (Dec 9, 2011)

i have recently been searching for dogs for my kennel i am 17 years old i am young but i have a true love for the breed i spend most of my time learning about this breed i have been looking for tri colored of this breed and i came across merle and i did research on this color and i found that there was a health problem with this color and that this was the product of cross breeding. is it possible to breed the genetic health problems out and also breed the cross out but keep the color in ..??? and it is also not excepted in the breed


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NOT accepted, and why try and breed crosses out? a cross is still a cross , and breeding health issues out? why not start with good health? Merle is not a color recognized in this breed. heres a thread to do some reading in.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/27788-merle-dogs.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...e-but-i-have-question-merle-colored-dogs.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/8204-genetics-color.html


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If it is not a breed standard why would you want to breed for it?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what are your motives? do u want to do this for the fin of creating a cool coat pattern and keeping apts pure bred? if so sorry no can do. no matter what u do, any strain of apbt with merle in it is a mix. just like with the whole blue thing. even if it was possible to take the health issues away, it wouldnt change the fact there is diluted blood in a breed that already has specific set of standards and for quite some time. there is no way out of the fact you would be breeding mutts. and i think the health part of your question is like kinda this...can albino people learn to reproduce to keep albino looks but lose related health issues...i think not simply because they have those issues because they are albino. merle apbts have health issues becaue the merle gene causes not only a funky sort of coat patter but also health issues. merle is what causes it as a whole.


a lot of people that want to breed american pitbull terriers have a much more solid foundation then wanting to start a new fad. even then a lot of them will not because they realize even though they have their goals and what lines they are interested in, they know theres so so much more about it then just that. people that want to breed for colors or patterns and nothing more or very little more are called back yard breeders...those are the scum of the dog world. and most of them dont even have their facts straight! american itbull terriers werent bred for color or pattern any how. amullys are more of a show dog bred for looks.even in bullys merle is not acceptable!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hell no they wont go said:


> what are your motives? do u want to do this for the fin of creating a cool coat pattern and keeping apts pure bred? if so sorry no can do. no matter what u do, any strain of apbt with merle in it is a mix. just like with the whole blue thing..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Confused why you would put the blue in there, since blue is really a dilute of black It is possible to throw a true APBT with blue isnt it? from what I have read on some of the game dog threads blue was known to pop up in the day but were usually culled and looked down on. You wouldnt have found a merle popping up though. Just confused maybe someone can clear that up if im mistaken.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The geneticists say that merle was introduced by mixed breeding. No matter how much you breed back to APBTs, you'll never have a purebred dog. And since the color itself is linked to health problems, no, you can't have one without the other. That's like saying you want to stand in a puddle without getting your feet wet.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

do not want merle


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*I actually just did a breeding to a merle female (although they are AMbullies) with my Sable tri male. The breeding was heavy Razors Edge and I thought at the least he would dominate the colors like he always does. No this time he dominated the bodies, and she dominated colors as I got one creme merle male, 3 blacks and the rest where blue merles. I dont know where theis color came form but I do know she is Purple Ribbon UKC registered.*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Purple ribbon means nothing , pretty much almost everynes bullys or apbts who are with ukc are now purple ribbon bred.. Merle is not accepted in either the bully world or the APBTworld, that color is not brought in by am staff nor apbt lines. Just curious what made you want to breed to a merle and did you research that at all? What was the purpose of that breeding?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

CajunRoyaltyKennels said:


> *I actually just did a breeding to a merle female (although they are AMbullies) with my Sable tri male. The breeding was heavy Razors Edge and I thought at the least he would dominate the colors like he always does. No this time he dominated the bodies, and she dominated colors as I got one creme merle male, 3 blacks and the rest where blue merles. I dont know where theis color came form but I do know she is Purple Ribbon UKC registered.*


So you bred a dog where you have no idea the genetics behind it and not of breed standard nor accepted? Bred a color where if poorly bred the genetic make up can pass on health concerns surrounding the merle gene? PR means nothing in terms of quality of a hound breeding worthy..

In a breed that is centered around the show ring especially.. Waste of pups.

Merle does not belong in these hounds and theres no such thing as a "merle pit"...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> So you bred a dog where you have no idea the genetics behind it and not of breed standard nor accepted? Bred a color where if poorly bred the genetic make up can pass on health concerns surrounding the merle gene? PR means nothing in terms of quality of a hound breeding worthy..
> 
> In a breed that is centered around the show ring especially.. Waste of pups.
> 
> Merle does not belong in these hounds and theres no such thing as a "merle pit"...


quoted for truth


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*I never said Merle PIT, I said Ambullies.*
*Her father is Brindle, and Mother was black/white. She comes from heavy Shortshot/Truetank blood, and I thought my male would dominate the color as he has in every other litter but one. But no, it didnt work out that way.*
*She bought genes to the table that my male lacked such as: pocket sized offspring, better heads and shape.*
*She fits ABKC standard in all ways except her color. *
*I did alot of research and I did alot of searching. The color could have come from one of her grandparents as I was told her maternal grandmother was merle, so it is possible. She was bred back to her sire before my male and he told me she threw 50% merles, 25% tri marked, and 25% brindles. (No i dont condone inbreeding a merle, but i had asked if she had been bred before and what she threw)*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Merle is not an American Bully color either. It has come into these breeds through cross breeding. If you did any research at all you would know this color is not accepted at all and all merles should be sterilized as they can carry serious genetic problems. Merle dog = mixed dog. And no it is not possible at all for these dog to come out Merle with out adding another breed into the mix, they never carried the gene to cause that color.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Merle is not an American Bully color either. It has come into these breeds through cross breeding. If you did any research at all you would know this color is not accepted at all and all merles should be sterilized as they can carry serious genetic problems. Merle dog = mixed dog. And no it is not possible at all for these dog to come out Merle with out adding another breed into the mix, they never carried the gene to cause that color.


BINGO.. You obviously didn't research much further than how much $$ you can make off them pups thrown because they won't place at any legit show.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> BINGO.. You obviously didn't research much further than how much $$ you can make off them pups thrown because they won't place at any legit show.


Agree with KM...

I know I wouldn't even purchase a "merle pit" for even a pet quality dog...it's not pure and I wouldn't want to deal with health issues...

I love the merle color but only in dogs where it's accepted in a breed's standard...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Talk to any responsible CLD breeder about how difficult it is to produce worthy workers from their stocks.. Ask them how frequent culling happens compared to other breeds.. Theres a reason..

It is possible to keep the risks fairly low however in breeds where the vast majority are merle, or where merle pattern is frequent.. The margin of error is far greater..

I've met some excellent hunting hounds that were merle and in these parts of the world CLD x APBT crosses are fairly common for catch dog use however there is a high culling rate due to unwanted genetic "complications" put simply.. HA runs higher with "pit bulls" that carry over the merle gene..

You can talk about how you have Bullies vs APBT which is great, at least you acknowledge this fact however it is not accepted in the American Bully standard(s) either.. So you are breeding (or at least have once) dogs that can't be shown and would only be good for pets as they couldn't be used for working dogs as the AmBully is not designed mentally, physically or in any form for it.. Granted there are some that probably could but like finding gold in the rough... Majority lack the essentials.. 

Either way point is you are not breeding true to the dog, you are breeding what you like or what sells..


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's what she did. You gotta love it. The only thing she's talked about is color.


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*Well, they arent MY pups to sell. And I dont just breed for what sells, check my site (obiviously) or I would have a yard full of sloppy bulldog looking mixes with horrible high rears and such. *
*I did the breeding to shorten up my male, and her owner wanted to add more girth and overall body. She comes from dogs with a larger headsize on a smaller frame. Really it was adding things and a pedigree breeding. Other than that I DONT BREED JUST FOR COLOR.*
*Not that I have to justiify myself to anyone cause at the end of the day I am the one responsible for myself.*
*If I chose the black female out the litter there is a percentage if I bred her down the road I could get merles, which i wouldnt use but still you can breed it out right? Eventually with selective breeding you can get what you are looking for.*

*Not to mention I am not breeding FOR merle, I REALLY believed that he would dominate color and throw more tri colors as he always has. *


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

So why breed in the first place, and bother down the road of breeding it out. Selective breeding begins with the parents, not 4 generations later.

Tri color is a recessive gene, so both the dogs pedigree would have to consist of dogs that have that recessive gene. Not to mention, from that other thread someone posted, i think merle is a dominant color too.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

CajunRoyaltyKennels said:


> *Well, they arent MY pups to sell. And I dont just breed for what sells, check my site (obiviously) or I would have a yard full of sloppy bulldog looking mixes with horrible high rears and such. *
> *I did the breeding to shorten up my male, and her owner wanted to add more girth and overall body. She comes from dogs with a larger headsize on a smaller frame. Really it was adding things and a pedigree breeding. Other than that I DONT BREED JUST FOR COLOR.*
> *Not that I have to justiify myself to anyone cause at the end of the day I am the one responsible for myself.*
> *If I chose the black female out the litter there is a percentage if I bred her down the road I could get merles, which i wouldnt use but still you can breed it out right? Eventually with selective breeding you can get what you are looking for.*
> ...


The merle allele is dominate therefore once introduced it is extremely difficult to "breed out" of a yard.. I have never seen or heard of anyone being able to breed out the gene but rather produce "cryptic" merles, which are in basic terms merle dogs that visibly show no merle coat.. That once bred to a non - merle is easily resurfaced.. A merle breeding, all pups thrown will be carriers regardless of what is appeared..

This is why the merle gene has no ground to stand on (well just one part) with the debates of merle and APBT's.. The merle and APBT didn't really start to surface until the 1980's and 1990's.. Before then you occasionally may have heard something about a hound being merle however pre 1950's there is no evidence that i have found.. If there is its too spread out to be sufficient evidence.. As the APBT is a part of the AmBullies history this gene would have been carried through to the new breed developed and perfected for the show ring which it wasn't.. This is why its a big deal when someone breeds the merle gene into a breed that it is not accepted or never really existed because you are altering the genetics that make the foundation of what the breed is.. If you change one thing it can cause a chain reaction as everything is inner connected.

If it doesn't exist within a show breed, against the standard you are creating (or supporting if its not your litter as you are advertising it as one of your own or a part of..) pups that are useless to the breeds purpose therefore only can be sold or kept as pets.. S/N.. There is no point in it and there are enough great pet quality animals in shelters and rescues.. A job of a breeder is to preserve or advance/improve the breed selected.. Keep in tact purpose, standard, structure, temperament, etc..

The merle gene does not just at "random" pop up in a dog, it is not like the "Blue" where theoretically does not need the gene to produce the dilution.. Merle, requires the introduction of the gene in some form (cross breeding if the breed does not have a history of merles thrown) in order for at least the carrier to be passed by generation..

You can burry the traits down by selectively breeding however it can and will resurface at anytime so long as you continue breeding any offspring or the dog itself..

It doesn't matter the purpose behind you breeding or whom ever is, the pups will still (or already are) be thrown and need care.. Theres enough pets out there and utterly pointless to create further un-needed life.. IT does NOTHING for the breed what so ever and that should be priority.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

> Merle is a mink based shading gene and much like merling in dogs it is a co-dominant gene which can be 'carried' in non-mink based colors. Same as the dog merle only shows on black based colors and can remain hidden for generations in non black based colors.


Rat studies


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Another thing id like to mention, merle is no where to be found in terriers or bulldogs.



> BREEDS WITH THE MERLE GENE
> 
> The merle gene only occurs in a small selection of dog breeds. These are:
> 
> ...


Dog Coat Colour Genetics
some more evidence


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> Another thing id like to mention, merle is no where to be found in terriers or bulldogs.
> 
> Dog Coat Colour Genetics
> some more evidence


Its also been found in the past decade in Chihuahua's... Many breeds have the allele now in the gene pool in small and large %'s due to crossing.. It goes in and out of fads much like the dilute of black ("blue") does.. Only Blue's are generally always selling where as Merles are more hit and miss.. As popularity rises more are produced in breeds that does not exist.. As the fad dies out you hear very little until demand is high again..

Majority of breeds that you can find the Merle gene in, didn't have it originally..


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know Beaucerons could be merle.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the gene is degenerate isnt it? reason enough to spay nuet that merle dog


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

No CajunRoyalty you don't have to justify your breeding to anyone. 

But most people feel senseless breeding of corrupt dogs isn't justifiable anyway.

If you really believed his color would dominate then you really did no research on merle. It is dominant so about half the litter should be merle. True tri color (tan point) is recessive but this male clearly looks sable to me anyway, which would explain why he produces it often and also can be done with a bitch who doesn't carry tan point.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

No if you keep a black you won't get merle. Some of the pups would have received a allele for black from the dam but not a merle allele. Merle is dominant, if she would have got a merle allele than she'd be merle.

There are cryptic merles, though there are many times indications of merle. With what you said you got in your litter it isn't probable of the blacks.


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*Okay. I see what everyone is saying. *
*I just wanted something off this breeding, like I said it is her dams side of the ped that is merle, the owner of the female told me there are only 2 living females off the breeding that she came from, one is merle (the female I bred) and the other is black and white. She was spayed b/c she got stuck with a mutt with whoever owned her. *
*If I was to keep a black female, I would have LESS chances to get the merle again? Like I said I am breeding AWAY from merle, she wouldnt ever be bred (if at all) to merle doogs, or to dogs from merles. I am just trying to understand.*
*I knew I would take flak from this breeding, but I just wanted to try.*

*He is another thing: Breeders that I dont agree with (long story), bred his female to a complete outcross and got 3 merles and 3 solids. This female is an inbred daughter of the female I bred to my male. Why were all the pups not merle if she was INBRED and MERLE herself? *


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The black pup thrown will still be a carrier and typically if bred theres a high chance of throwing merle pups.. Although in some cases the gene will depress but still get passed along until at random surfaces again..

If you are not looking to breed merle dogs the best thing you can do is not breed any dog with merle in the genetic history as the likely hood is high.. If you breed a hound with no crossing, merle will never be thrown as it takes the gene to create the pattern.

Cryptic merle would answer your question which put in very simple terms.. Is a merle hound that physically shows no merle but is a carrier.. Health risks associated are lower but still prone.. Just because a pup may not appear "merle" doesn't mean they are not carriers.

I'm having a hard time understanding if you do not want to breed merle dogs why are you wanting a pup or involved in this at all? I don't really understand what your trying to do or not do.

As stated in one of my earlier posts.. I've never seen anyone successfully breed out the merle gene.. Depress it yes but completely breed out no.

If you explained why this litter is so important and why you are into this situation even though you disagree with the breeder... Maybe it would help me understand a little more what you are doing but as it stands you seem to be contradicting yourself in that you don't want anything to do with merle yet you supported the idea enough to take place in the breeding and looking to get a pup off what was thrown.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im kinda tired of hearing owners of the dams taking all the flak for bad breedings. YOU own the male YOU are just as responsible. If you didnt want to breed for merles its pretty easy to say no thanks to breeding your male to a MERLE. Responsible owners of studs breed to SELECT females and do there best to make sure its a good match to your dog. These pups that carry your dogs name in therer gene pool will reflect your dogs quality as well and to me having merle dogs off your stud is a big fault in my books.


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*Well the breeding was foundation Edge blood. It was my males first all Edge litter. Everything else has been to an outcross. I guess I just had too much confidence that my male would throw as strongly as he did in previous litters. *

*I probably just need to go to the drawing board and do more research on genes. *

*The breeder I disagree with is one that bred their male to an inbred daughter of the female I bred to. I dont disagree with the owner of the female I bred to. We had planned this along time. I mean he threw the thickness and typical look that he always did, even thought they are alot smaller than his normal sized pups, but she dominated the color. I consider the breeding something to learn from. I will keep something off the litter because I helped create it and most likely will be spayed and placed with someone close to me so I can see her grow.*


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Trial and error my friend. Its not just that the color is ugly, or comes from a different breed. The color merle is associated with alot of health issues from what i have read. One of the issues being Deafness. Eyes issues seem to be a problem too, since the merle affect the pigments in the eyes.

Priority of breeding, is too breed for good health and structure. Youd be working backwards introducing merle into your breeding program.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you had done any research at all you'd know that RE blood was mixed. It was admitted in an interview that, Yes, he did mix in other breeds to get the look he wanted out of his dogs. So now we see a bunch of mix bred mutts people want to charge an arm and a leg for and try to call them APBT's. Now you have Merle showing up in these dogs cause they mixed a breed who caries it into the blood. IMO none of these dogs should be bred at all. With all the genetic defects why on earth would you want to take the chance and get a crap litter?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

CajunRoyaltyKennels said:


> *Okay. I see what everyone is saying. *
> *I just wanted something off this breeding, like I said it is her dams side of the ped that is merle, the owner of the female told me there are only 2 living females off the breeding that she came from, one is merle (the female I bred) and the other is black and white. She was spayed b/c she got stuck with a mutt with whoever owned her. *
> *If I was to keep a black female, I would have LESS chances to get the merle again? Like I said I am breeding AWAY from merle, she wouldnt ever be bred (if at all) to merle doogs, or to dogs from merles. I am just trying to understand.*
> *I knew I would take flak from this breeding, but I just wanted to try.*
> ...


I'm not sure I follow. Are you saying .... A non merle male was bred to a merle female...and produced 3 merles and 3 non merles? If so read my other post. That is the correct ratio for the breeding. When you breed a dog with an allele for a dominant trait half the litter should have that trait. It doesn't always work out thar way but its probable. If you bred a double merle all pups would be merle, but some might be cryptic. However most double merle have serious health issues and high white, that's if they live. It's not likely this merle bitch was a double merle so about half should be merle.

As to your other question. If the black is a cryptic merle you would get merle. If she's not then she doesn't carry the gene and you won't get merle. You could always pay the $ and have her genotyped for color.

I'm also sure there are non merle RE females you could have bred your male to.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

CajunRoyaltyKennels said:


> *
> I probably just need to go to the drawing board and do more research on genes.
> *


*

Don't worry about the drawing board. Just stop breeding dogs. Let sum up this whole thread. BYB!! If you think "PR" is a title you really just need to stop!!! What's really sad is that you state on your website that you've been breeding AmBullys for 6 years!








*


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I think everyone puts PR on bullypedia, idk just saying.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya i thought everyone puts PR there, lol. Doesnt mean anything I know but I see that there all the time.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

"Just saying" This is off of the UKC website. It's not listed as a Title!!!!!!!!!

Purple Ribbon: 
"Purple Ribbon" is a distinction UKC gives to a dog if all 14 ancestors within a dog's three generation pedigree (parents, grand parents, great grandparents) are each registered with United Kennel Club. 

Purple Ribbon is indicated by the letters “PR” at the beginning of a dog’s name and also by a comma (,) instead of a dash (-) within the dog’s UKC number.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> "Just saying" This is off of the UKC website. It's not listed as a Title!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Purple Ribbon:
> "Purple Ribbon" is a distinction UKC gives to a dog if all 14 ancestors within a dog's three generation pedigree (parents, grand parents, great grandparents) are each registered with United Kennel Club.
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*Exactly PR is just saying that ur dog is registered for so many generations. Doesnt mean anything other than that. geez I am not a TOTAL idiot. *

*No the puppies from the above picture are from breeding a fawn male that comes from blue dogs to a merle female. I think the guy that did that breeding kep a light color fawn pup and more like as not will be breeding the crap out of him. Thats why i aid I do not agree with that breeder cause he studs his males out to any female*

*Bullypedia put the PR in the title area cause it was getting hard to find dogs cause some people put that in front aa dogs name and some did not. They did that to keep it alittle more organized*


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

You don't agree with that guy because he kept a light colored pup and will probably breed the crap out of him? That's it?
I'm laid up on pain meds right now, so forgive me if this sounds harsh... I am not discerning a difference between him breeding an obvious mix and you breeding an obvious mix. Can you explain it to me real slow? You are both, intentionally breeding out of standard, mixed breed dogs, I am missing the high ground entirely?


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*No, I dont agree with how he breeds his dogs to anything with 4 legs.*


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

basically in laymans terms the last post was saying if you dont belive in his breedingthen why are you doing it? get it? definatly not trying to come off as rude but he states a very valid point.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

SMiGGs said:


> Another thing id like to mention, merle is no where to be found in terriers or bulldogs.
> 
> Dog Coat Colour Genetics
> some more evidence


And now, apparently "rare coloured" staffords "from American bloodlines":
Beautiful Staffordshire Bull Terrier Pups For Sale - Dublin - Animals - Tallaght


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*Well I am keeping the merle girl and she will be spayed and kept by me as a housedog. Thanks for all the info and opinions. I advised the guy about the pups to atleast get them fixed & that the shelter is doing it for $40 a pup. I told him I would pay half of total cost to get all pups s/n before he sells them and we already made the appointment.*

*I thought I could possibly breed it out, but like said above why do that if there are perfectly good dogs in this world that DONt have disqualifications....*


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

HappyPuppy said:


> And now, apparently "rare coloured" staffords "from American bloodlines":
> Beautiful Staffordshire Bull Terrier Pups For Sale - Dublin - Animals - Tallaght


what a disappointment, now the people who buy them are going to think they have a rare dog, and breed the hell out of it.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i left a comment on that salers ad, someone give it thumbs up, so it wont get deleted.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

now you got 2 thumbs up, hopefully it cant be deleted


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

CajunRoyaltyKennels said:


> *Well I am keeping the merle girl and she will be spayed and kept by me as a housedog. Thanks for all the info and opinions. I advised the guy about the pups to atleast get them fixed & that the shelter is doing it for $40 a pup. I told him I would pay half of total cost to get all pups s/n before he sells them and we already made the appointment.*
> 
> *I thought I could possibly breed it out, but like said above why do that if there are perfectly good dogs in this world that DONt have disqualifications....*


If this is true, I tip my hat to you. If you talk dude into spaying the merle dam, I'll send you a pie to boot!


----------



## king_leonidas (Dec 10, 2011)

Haha you're 17, you are asking about merels, you want to breed/add to your kennel... and your name is NcredibleBlues. Hmmm... to me it sounds like you're just going to try to use these "RARE' colours as a selling point.

You have a lot to learn grasshopper.


----------



## NcredibleBlues (Dec 9, 2011)

ok how is it that some of the pitbulls and ams i have seen had ticking how is that possible


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Ticking isnt merle. Thats how it is possible i have two dogs on my yard that have ticking as well as a few puppies, one is a black and white dog with it on her belley and the other is a fan and white with it on his belley grayish in color ticking and merle are two differnt things. They might bothe be from recssive genes though but i am not sure on that one id bet on it though.


----------



## king_leonidas (Dec 10, 2011)

^^what he said. merel vs. ticking are two different things. lol


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Because ticking isn't merle, its ticking. Most dogs have ticking if you look.

Texasgame merle is dominant.


----------

